# nouveau montant I.E au 1er aout 22



## isa19 (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
 Lapaje vient d'actualiser son  calculateur pour l'I.E qui change au 1er aout suite à l'augmentation SMIC.


----------



## Euphrasie (10 Août 2022)

Merci Isa pour l'info, pour celles qui malheureusement sont au minimum...


----------



## nanou36 (16 Août 2022)

Isa. Excusez-moi  mes questionnements, je ne comprends pas paje emploi actualisation ? Smic a augmenté ouï mais ? Calculateur ? Où ?
Moi je suis a 4€ IE et 4€ repas depuis longtemps.et lorsque c'est des bébés jusqu'à 12 mois je prends 2€ pour repas normal. Le calculateur ? C'est où tt cela? Merci.


----------



## Griselda (16 Août 2022)

Isa parle uniquement de la revalorisation des Indemnités d'entretien car le minimum est fixé par décret avec comme base le SMIC.

Si tu vas sur le site et que tu tape indemnité d'entretient, au 07/08/2022, tu as le dernier montant minimum obligatoire qui vaut pour 9h d'accueil. Au delà de 9h/jr il faut proratiser. 
Aujourd'hui le minimum étant à 3.55€/jr de 9h, si tu n'accueille pas d'enfant plus de 10h/jr, ton IE à 4€/jr restant au dessus du minimum tu ne peux exiger une revalorisation, tu ne peux que la négocier et les PE sont donc bien sur libres de refuser.

L'IR n'est pas soumis à un minimum légal.

Ton taux horaire de ton salaire ne peut être inferieur à 3.12€/h Brut (soit (2.43€/h ce qui est affligeant!).


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Sur le site de la paje il y a un simulateur pour les IE qui est très bien fait .

Vous mettez le nombre d' heure travailler par jour et ça vous donne le montant de IE


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Août 2022)

Bonjour,  attention ce simulateur vous donne un montant MINIMUM !  C'est la base, mais on peut être au dessus et tant mieux.

Les tarifs sont libres, donc ne pensez pas qu'il faille obligatoirement prendre ces tarifs. Ne pas être en dessous oui.


----------



## isa19 (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
 perso  mes  contrats sont de + 10h/jour et je prends le minimum, les PE payent assez comme ça (j'ai 1 taux/h élévé (3.90/4e net) Et en+ faut rajouter le montant des I.E au impôts alors.. c'est ma politique.


----------



## Griselda (18 Août 2022)

Là où tu as raison Isa c'est que tant qu'à devoir tout de même déclarer aux impôts les IE mieux vaut avoir un meilleur taux horaire et ce pour 2 raisons au moins:
- même en cas d'absence de l'enfant ou de congés le taux horaire reste due contrairement aux IE
- pour tous les droits sociaux tels que chômage, retraite, arrêt maladie le taux horaire sera pris en en compte mais pas les IE

Donc quitte à être payée à la fin le même montant total il vaut mieux que ce soit du salaire plutôt que des indemnités.  

Par contre il me semble important de ne jamais être en dessous de ce minimum fixé par décret.


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Août 2022)

@Griselda , moi j'ai une clause supérieure à la CCN justement pour les frais d'entretien,  ceux ci sont dus pour tous les jours prévus au contrat de travail. Donc en cas d'absence de l'enfant pour convenance perso, les IE sont dus....mais je suis complètement d'accord avec toi, il vaut mieux avoir un taux plus élevé de l'heure et prendre le minimum légal en Indemnité d'entretien.


----------



## isa19 (18 Août 2022)

Oui moi aussi quand enfant abs convenance perso les PE me payent les I.E et jamais eu de soucis avec mes contrats tout est érit  noir/blanc


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Août 2022)

Nounou 22 je pense que ta clause sur les IE est abusive.

Isa. 4€ net ce n'est pas si élevé...


----------



## Griselda (18 Août 2022)

Que d'un commun accord verbal avec les PE ils acceptent de régler les IE même en cas d'absence de l'enfant c'est un point de vue qui se deffend et tant que les PE sont OK admettons. Je ne l'ai jamais fait mais après tout c'est une négociation comme une autre.

Par contre je crains que l'abus soit surtout du côté fiscal, du moins si l'AM profite de l'abattement spécifique à notre métier. En effet nous n'avons pas le droit de défiscaliser une journée si l'enfant n'était pas présent, or ce qui prouvera sa présence ou non sera justement les IE. En cas de contrôle fiscale où il faudra fournir tous les documents y compris les contrats de travail, y faire mentionner que les IE seront due même en cas d'absence de l'enfant peut te porter gravement préjudice. Il ne faudra alors pas s’étonner d'une forte amende et d'un sévère redressement fiscal car on pourra alors considérer qu'il y a pu y avoir fraude. Attention en France, s'il faut que les autorités prouve qu'un criminel à bien commis un meurtre, pour les impôts c'est le contraire: si on suspecte un administré de fraude ce sera à lui de prouver le contraire et avec une telle mention dans le contrat ça me parait bien compliqué.


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Août 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 ,
Non elle n'est absolument pas abusive. J'ai fais vérifier toutes mes clauses à ma dernière formation et on me l'a validé. Pourquoi les heures prévues au contrat seraient elles toutes payées et pas les frais d'entretien qui y sont associés ? Ne trouvant pas cela nomal j'ai rajouté cette clause. Et elle n'a jamais été remise en question par aucun des parents, ils signent en connaissance de cause


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Août 2022)

Les feuilles d'impôts étant faite par mois par enfant je ne vois pas où est la complexité de vérifier cela @Griselda . Pour les années incomplètes , les parents ne payent des frais d'entretien que sur les jours prévues au contrat donc si l'enfant est absent deux semaines en plus de mes 5 semaines, il y aura 7 semaines sans IE....et bien sûr pas d'IE si c'est moi qui refuse l'enfant. Cette clause est dans le cas des parents qui prennent leurs vacances en décalés des miennes prévenu au dernier moment où que l'enfant va chez papi et mamie sans que ce soit prévu non plus et du coup ça fait un trou dans les IE pour l'assmat. D'autant que le renouvellement du matériel de puériculture, tous les enfants en profitent à la même hauteur....voili voilou et aucun regret d'avoir mis cette clause dans mes contrats. Au moins on sait où on va


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Août 2022)

Non, désolée mais J ai toujours un doute...il ne s'agit pas de salaire mais d'ie.
Pas de dépense puisque l'enfant n'est pas là = pas d'ie.

Qui sont un dédommagement face à des dépenses liées à la présence....

Je vais également allez fouiner un peu...


----------



## Griselda (18 Août 2022)

Je crains quand même qu'au niveau fiscale ça ne passe pas.
Si l'enfant n'est pas venu, même si c'est sans avoir prévenu avant, les IE ne peuvent pas être due et donc pas donné lieu à défiscalisation du salaire de cette journée. Si tu écris dans le contrat comme clause supérieure qu'ils seront duent quand même aucune façon pour le fisc de s'assurer que tu avais bien droit à cette défiscalisation alors que l'enfant n'était pas présent réellement. Voilà pourquoi le noter ainsi au contrat pourrait poser problème en cas de contrôle fiscal.

Pour les PE c'est différent, ils sont au courant et sont d'accord puisque c'est écrit très clairement dans le contrat, c'est une négociation qui leur convient, pas de souci dès lors qu'ils savent bien que c'était une clause supérieure. C'est OK. Donc à mon avis:
- il n'y a pas de raison qu'un PE aillent s'en plaindre au tribunal puisqu'il n'a pas été piégé
- s'il décidait néanmoins de changer d'avis et d'aller au tribunal celui ci pourra constater qu'il est écrit clairement que c'est une clause supérieure qu'ils ont donc acceptés en connaissance de cause et ne peuvent donc pas revenir dessus
Voilà pourquoi oui en matière Prud'Hommale c'est valable mais je crains que le juriste ayant répondu aura omit le versant impôts.

Peut être pour se couvrir alors faut il faire signer une feuille de présence aux PE qui attestent ainsi le nombre de jours réel d'accueil chaque mois même si les IE ont été versés?! En effet on ne peut pas se baser sur la déclaration de salaire puisqu'elle prétendrait que l'enfant était bien présent au seul calcul des IE potentiellement faussé par ta clause sup'.


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Août 2022)

Mais @Griselda , je tiens à jour un cahier de présence par enfant chaque mois donc pas de défiscalisation quand l'enfant ne vient pas. Je ne me sers pas des IE payés en l'absence de l'enfant pour défiscaliser ses jours ...je n'ai jamais dit ça


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Août 2022)

J'informatise chaque feuille de présence de chaque mois donc en cas de contrôle, le fisc pourra bien sûr vérifier. Et les IE ne sont pas fait que pour payer le chauffage et l'électricité mais aussi pour le renouvellement du matériel de puériculture, nouveaux jouets, etc...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Août 2022)

Perso je trouve cela abusé de faire payer des IE alors que l enfant est pas la ....c est pas quelque chose que je pourrais faire


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Août 2022)

Moi ce que je trouve abusé c'est que les parents s'engagent à tant de semaines dans l'année et ne le mette pas pour économiser sur les IE....cette clause n'est pas apparue dans mes contrats comme par magie .... c'est bien les expériences diverses que nous vivons qui génèrent la réflexion sur de nouvelles clauses ....
La formation que j'ai faite m'a même dit qu'avec la nouvelle convention, il allait falloir en rajouter après l'avoir pratiqué pour combler les vides


----------



## Nounousand02 (19 Août 2022)

Moi j ai ma PE qui fais garder sa fille dans la famille des qu'elle peut pour pouvoir économiser sur les IE et Repas . Du coup cette clause qui me paraissait abusive par rapport a la CCN me paraît d'un coup très bien   (sachant que je suis au minimum légal pour les IE et pour les repas je suis à 3.50e . )


----------



## Merlu33 (19 Août 2022)

Bonjour les collègues


> Moi ce que je trouve abusé c'est que les parents s'engagent à tant de semaines dans l'année et ne le mette pas pour économiser sur les IE....cette clause n'est pas apparue dans mes contrats comme par magie .... c'est bien les expériences diverses que nous vivons qui génèrent la réflexion sur de nouvelles clauses ....


Nounou22 ta remarque est pertinente. 
mon point de vu, je pense que chacun est libre d'appliquer son tarif IE  et si les PE sont d'accord, pas de soucis....et tant mieux pour l astmat.
En ce qui me concerne, j applique les tarifs IE au minimum fixé par décret.


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Août 2022)

@Merlu33 , complètement d'accord.... d'ailleurs moi aussi je suis au minimum de ce que la convention prévoit comme indemnisation des IE. 
Je ne trouve pas ma clause abusive étant donné que les choses sont claires dès le début. De plus je fournis ma liste de clause au premier entretien comme ça, je suis transparente avec les PE. Les banques ont dû mal à intégrer les frais d'entretien dans le salaire, ce qui se comprend puisque ce n'est pas du revenu à proprement parlé mais cela compte quand même pour nous....avec mon mari on a quand même quelques centaines d'euros de frais d'entretien par mois quand ceux ci doivent être amputé par les absences des enfants non prévus, c'est quand même du salaire qui manque. 
Après je n'oblige personne à mettre cette clause dans ses contrats si cela ne lui semble pas pertinent. Nous on est un couple d'assmats donc forcément les frais d'entretien ont leur importance dans nos revenus


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Août 2022)

Et oui la nouvelle convention a encore de grosses lacunes on se demande bien qui fait telle ou telle loi ! et attendre de voir si çà va le faire ou pas grrr ! perso qd un PE ne vient que 5h au lieu de 9h par exemple je laisse les IE pour 9h je ne l'ai pas toujours fait et c'est un tord car j'ai eu la preuve écrite sur une site connu qu'il fallait faire ainsi et je présentais toujours cet imprimé lors de hausse d'IE ! maintenant pour le fisc c'est chaud mais pourquoi ne pas faire une clause après tout si les PE sont ok pour signer et payer par la suite ... une collègue avait une maman qui faisait ainsi jamais elle ne lui a retiré les IE même qd l'enfant n'était pas là et rien de signer elle a eu la chance d'avoir ces PE en or on en a que très peu dans une carrière près à payer plus que prévu !!!


----------

